# MBTA to Braintree



## Morris&Essex (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

My company is sending me to Boston around Sept. 20 or so, and due to the ridiculous hotel prices in Boston I have to stay in the suburbs -- Braintree MA to be exact. I assumed I would be taking the red line to and from Braintree (I'll be at the Hynes Center), but I'm wondering if anyone heard anything new about when the Greenbush line is expected to open, and it's frequency of service. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2007)

Just make sure that you aren't staying at the Motel 6 in Braintree. It's not a nice hotel.

Not sure about when Greenbush starts running, but I think that it is sometime this fall. However, even without it, there are other commuter trains that stop in Braintree already. Just check out the T's site. More expensive though than the Red Line.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2007)

Hynes is on the Green line... you'll have to change at Park Street to the Red line and then south to Braintree.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Aug 20, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Just make sure that you aren't staying at the Motel 6 in Braintree. It's not a nice hotel.
> Not sure about when Greenbush starts running, but I think that it is sometime this fall. However, even without it, there are other commuter trains that stop in Braintree already. Just check out the T's site. More expensive though than the Red Line.


Greenbush Line won't be stopping in Braintree anyhow. The line branches off the trunk line in Braintree but before the Braintree station. The Greenbush Line will interface with the Red Line at the Quincy Center and JFK/U-Mass stations, and of course South Station.


----------



## Morris&Essex (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Superliner Diner (Aug 21, 2007)

Also keep in mind if you ride the Red Line, that the Quincy Adams and Braintree stations are in a double fare zone. You have to pay as usual when you enter the system, but you also pay a fare to exit in Braintree. Before boarding at Braintree to go towards Boston, you pay twice the fare to enter.

With that in mind, the differential between Red Line fare and commuter rail fare is not that much.


----------



## Skip Howard (Sep 1, 2007)

This is the latest info on Greenbush from the Quincy Patriot - Ledger 8/30/07:

ALL SIGNALS NO: Greenbush rail start pushed back



> Greenbush commuter trains stopped running 48 years ago and the debate over whether to restore service lasted 20 years. So what’s another three-week delay in the overall scheme of things?
> Project officials had stepped up work in recent weeks as part of a strong push to open the $513 million commuter-rail line around the end of September, which would have coincided with the 10-year anniversary of the reopening of the Plymouth and Middleboro branches of what had once been the Old Colony Railroad.


Rest of story here: http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2...news/news04.txt

MBTA vows to complete Greenbush local work



> A delay in the opening of the Greenbush commuter rail line means more mitigation work in the five corridor communities should be finished by the time the line is open to the public.
> MBTA General Manager Daniel Grabauskas also pledged that the transit agency would finish every project that it promised the towns during years of negotiations.
> 
> ‘‘They can read my promise in The Patriot Ledger: every obligation that we’re required to do, we will fulfill,’’ he said.
> ...


Rest of story here: http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2...news/news07.txt


----------



## J-1 3235 (Sep 7, 2007)

Since the introduction of the Charlie Card/Ticket, Braintree and Quincy Adams are no longer double fare stations. The OP will most likely purchase a Charlie ticket for $2.00 per ride, and may travel anyhere on the subway system. Exiting at Braintree is free. MBTA.com has all the info.

Mike


----------



## Superliner Diner (Sep 20, 2007)

From what I am gathering from various sources, Greenbush will open either with the fall timetable changes the end of October (MBTA generally coincides with Amtrak's timetable effective dates), or one week later the first weekend of November (which is when DST ends with the new extended format).


----------



## Guest_ELNewBranch_* (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks, all. My trips on the T were exactly as described by J-1 3235 and Anthony. I even did the green-red maneuver to go from Hynes to South station. I had a good laugh when, as the T entered Braintree, the first thing I saw was Alan's Motel 6! :lol:


----------



## Morris&Essex (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok that's more like it.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Oct 10, 2007)

First day of regular service will be Wednesday, October 31st.

The schedules are now available on MBTA's website here. (.pdf file requires Adobe Reader)

As you can see, there will be 8 round trips on weekends, spaced 2 hours apart. On weekdays there will be 12 round trips, with 5 of them (in yellow) considered to be rush hour runs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Greenbush started 10/31; and you could also stay in Hull, which also has a ferry boat service into Boston. Oceanfront hotel, Clarion at Nantasket, nice alternative to highway hotel. Greenbush schedule is published on the MBTA website; and the Hull stop is Nantasket Junction.



ELNewBranch said:


> Hi,
> My company is sending me to Boston around Sept. 20 or so, and due to the ridiculous hotel prices in Boston I have to stay in the suburbs -- Braintree MA to be exact. I assumed I would be taking the red line to and from Braintree (I'll be at the Hynes Center), but I'm wondering if anyone heard anything new about when the Greenbush line is expected to open, and it's frequency of service. Thanks in advance!


----------

